
Don't hand our TVs over to Google - julianozen
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/30/opinion/dont-hand-our-tvs-over-to-google.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
WalterSear
It's in such really great hands right now.

